# your .bandcamp



## Lyxen (Jan 11, 2010)

mine is http://teamrocket.bandcamp.com
what is yours?

-easier to find and shares mewsik


----------



## JMAA (Jan 12, 2010)

http://jmaa.bandcamp.com


----------



## Shade Koba (Jan 13, 2010)

http://shadekoba.bandcamp.com/


----------

